# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Dream Goddess [FTI Berlin, Spirit of Adventure, Princess Mahsuri, Berlin]

## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy the images of a set of three postcards from the short lived Blue Funnel Cruises Singapore chartered cruise ship M/S PRINCESS MASHURI ( ex-Berlin).

She sailed during Asian waters only for three years.

princess_mashuri1.JPG

princess_mashuri2.JPG

princess_mashuri3.JPG

This ship sailed under this name from 1982/10/20-1985/01/10.

Brgds

Ship's Agent

----------


## Ellinis

She marked the end of the line, for the once illustrius Blue Funnel Line. Actually in her funnel she wore the insignia of the Straits SS Co, Blue Funnel's sister company.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Nowadays the name of the ship is ''Spirit of Adventure'' ,right???

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello Artmios

Absolutely correct!!! She is now the splendid Spirit of Adventure.

Inside she is fantastic, in a superb decoration in a good " yachting " style....

I will post her present postcards soon.

Cheers

Ship's Agent

----------


## britanis

the first years at BERLIN on the german marked was by DEILMAN line
but after a few years was she not safe!
the lifeboats are rusty and and and !
and she go from the german marked for a few years=than  princess mashuri!
she came back as BERLIN  and she was a long time the flagship of DEILMAN LINES
and the STAR of the TV SHOW "TRAUMSCHIFF" the german version of "LOVEBOAT".
no it is the "DEUTSCHLAND"!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Spirit of Adventure visit my city (Heraklion -Crete) every year..in autumn!!!I have got lot of pictures of this ship but i can not upload it...I'm sorry!

----------


## Naias II

Ως BERLIN από κάρτες Υπερ Ατου

img204.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Ως BERLIN από κάρτες Υπερ Ατου
> 
> img204.jpg


Παρακαλώ  τον  φίλο  Ellinis  να  διορθώσει  το  όνομα.  Tο  σωστό  ειίναι  PRINCESS  MAHSURI  και  όχι  PRINCESS  MASHURI.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Κατασκευασμενο το 1980 στα HDW του Κιελου λογικα ως Berlin για ενα fund Γερμανων επενδυτων και ναυλωθηκε στην εταιρεια  του Peter Deilman που εχει και το Deutschland.Υστερα ναυλωθηκε για 3 χρονια (1982-1985)στην Απω Ανατολη με το ονομα Princess Mashuri.Το πλοιο το 1986 επιμηκυνθηκε κατα 20 μετρα και απεκτησε τις σημερινες του διαστασεις(139x16x5.1) . Το 2004 τελιωσε η μακροχρονη ναυλωση του στην εταιρεια του Πητερ Ντειλμαν και αφου ναυλωθηκε για λιγο σε εταιρεια Ρωσικων συμφεροντων αγοραστηκε απο τη Saga Cruises. Μαλιστα δημιουργησε διαφορετικο υπο-brand με το ονομα Spirit of Adventure cruises ( Spirit of Adventure ηταν και το ονομα του πλοιου).Απο τον Μαιο που μας περασε φαινεται να το διαχειριζεται η ΕλληνοΓερμανικη FTI Cruises η οποια μεν εχει τα γραφεια της στην Ελλαδα αλλα οσο γνωριζω και εχω δει απο διαφημισεις απευθυνεται σε Γερμανικο κοινο...Ο πλοιαρχος και αρκετοι αξιωματικοι ειναι Ελληνες .

μια αναχωρηση του στις 3/6/12

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και ενα περασμα του απο τον Ισθμο της Κορινθου

 :Surprised:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μας ηρθε και σημερα το συμπαθητικο κρουαζεροπλοιο

DSCN8317 (Αντιγραφή).JPGDSCN8325 (Αντιγραφή).JPGDSCN8328 (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## SteliosK

*FTI BERLIN*
Λίγο πριν την άφιξη του στα στενά Δαρδανελλίων στις 21/04/2013

DSC_0009.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To μονοχοβάπορο της γερμανικής FTI Cruises χθες στην Κω. Ένα συμπαθές πλοίο που έχει αλλάξει αρκετά σινιάλα και ονόματα από το 1980 που ναυπηγήθηκε ως BERLIN. 

P1010076.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Το όμορφο σκαρί σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

Trakakis_IMG_6678.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Βρέ Trakman μπας και δουλεύεις στην γέφυρα!! :Tears Of Joy:  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα όμορφο καράβι...
fti.jpg

----------


## kalypso

σημερινός δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου στα Ναυπηγεια Χαλκίδος
P2197856.jpg

----------


## leo85

BERLIN 12-06-2012.jpg

Πειραιάς 12-6-2012

----------


## Ilias 92

Το συμπαθητικό λευκό καραβάκι κατασκευάστηκε το 1980 στα Γερμανικά ναυπηγεία HDW με συνολικό τονάζ 9.570grt, έχει μήκος 139,3 μετρά και πλάτος 17,52 ενώ βύθισμα 4,8 μετρά. Η πρόωση γίνεται με δυο προπέλες που τις κινούν 2 (?) μηχανές diesel συνολικής ισχύος 7.061 kW.

Μπορεί να φιλοξενήσεις στις 206 καμπινές του, από τις οποίες 158 εξωτερικές και 48 εσωτερικές, 412 επιβάτες σε κρεβάτια (χαμηλά) ενώ μαζί με τις κουκέτες 456 επιβάτες συνολικά, με αντίστοιχο  πλήρωμα 168 ατόμων.

 Διαθέτει 7 ντέκ επιβατών, ενώ εμπορικά απευθύνεται σε Γερμανούς ταξιδιώτες κυρίως σε ζευγάρια και μεμονωμένους επιβάτες. Tα στάνταρ του σε επίπεδο σέρβις, φαγητού, και ξενοδοχειακής διαμονής είναι λογικά και αξιοπρεπή. Οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι έχουν παραδοσιακή ευρωπαϊκή διακόσμηση. Για την διασκέδαση επιβατών το πλοίο έχει μια εσωτερική και μια εξωτερική πισίνα, για την διευκόλυνση της κίνησης λειτούργει  ένας ανελκυστήρας επιβατών.


 Ενώ άξια λόγου είναι και η συμμετοχή στα νιάτα του στο τηλεοπτικό σήριαλ Traumschiff (Dream Ship).

Κύριο χαρακτηριστικό στις κρουαζιέρες που εκτελεί είναι η εμπορική πολιτική του ''destination a day cruising''.

Παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος έχει καλή θαλάσσια συμπεριφορά.

Η FTI Cruises σημερινή του εταιρία, το απέκτησε από την Saga Cruises το 2011.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το BERLIN  κατα την σημερινη  6-5-2014 επισκεψη του στο λιμανι της Καλαματας 

_DSC01749.jpgDSC01745.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Η ομορφη πολη της Καλαματας   εκτος απο το BERLIN  σημερα 6-5-2014 στο λιμανι της   φιλοξενησε ταυτοχρονα και το ΕUROPA

_DSC01753.JPGDSC01766.JPGDSC01778.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Δυο βίντεο από το ξενοδοχείο του πλοίου.




Και το δεύτερο:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr6aB8lNOno

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Berlin* _αποπλους απο το λιμανι  του Πειραια 5-5-2015

_DSCN0596ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg_

_

----------


## samothraki

WP_20151005_11_17_08_Pro.jpgWP_20151005_13_43_49_Pro.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Berlin χτες στη Μύκονο

sk_0094.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία από τις πλέον αναπτυγμένες στον θαλάσσιο τουρισμό ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες της Γερμανίας ήταν η μικρή Peter Deilmann Reederei GmbH με έδρα το Neustadt στο Holstein που ιδρύθηκε το 1968. Αρχικά η εταιρία η οποία αποτελείτο από μερικούς μετόχους ανάμεσά τους και ο Peter Deilmann που όμως μειοψηφούσε στην διοίκηση, είχε έναν μικρό στόλο παρακτίων τουριστικών σκαφών και το 1979 παρήγγειλε στα γερμανικά ναυπηγεία Howaldtswerke-Deutsche του Κιέλου το πρώτο της κρουαζιερόπλοιο, το Berlin. Κατά την διάρκεια της ναυπήγησής του η Peter Deilmann αγόρασε και το Regina Maris του 1966 με σκοπό να επεκταθεί στις κρουαζιέρες γερμανόφωνων επιβατών. Η καθέλκυση έγινε στις 12 Ιανουαρίου του 1980 και παραδόθηκε στην εταιρία του στις 27 Ιουνίου του ιδίου έτους. Το καράβι είχε χωρητικότητα 7.812 τόνους grt, μήκος 122 μέτρα και πλάτος 17,50, χωρητικότητα 330 επιβατών (412 με τις αναδιπλούμενες κουκέτες), πλήρωμα 180 ατόμων, δύο 12κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές MaK 9.599 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων (max 19). Η σχεδίασή του ήταν μοντέρνα για την εποχή με μία τετραγωνισμένη τσιμινιέρα κοντά στην πρύμη, είχε δύο πισίνες μία εσωτερική και μία εξωτερική, δύο μεγάλα σαλόνια με κλασσική διακόσμηση επενδυμένα με ξύλο, τέσσερα μπαρ, καζίνο, μεγάλο εστιατόριο για να καθίζει ταυτόχρονα όλους τους επιβάτες, αλλά περιορισμένα ανοικτά καταστρώματα για ηλιοθεραπεία. Η φιλοσοφία της σχεδίασής του ήταν ίδια με αυτήν του Golden Odyssey της Royal Cruise Line δηλ. ενός πολυτελούς κρουαζιερόπλοιου περιορισμένης χωρητικότητας η οποία ήταν ακριβώς η ίδια με ένα Boeing 747 Jumbo ώστε να ναυλώνεται εύκολα από tour operators οι οποίοι ναύλωναν ταυτόχρονα και το αεροπλάνο μεταφοράς όλων των επιβατών στο λιμάνι επιβίβασης. Το καράβι όμως, σε αντίθεση με το άλλο απόκτημα Regina Maris, αποφασίστηκε αντί να το εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά η ίδια η εταιρία να ναυλωθεί στην Neckermann Seereisen. Κατά την περίοδο αυτήν οι ναυλωτές αντικατέστησαν για λόγους οικονομίας μεγάλο μέρος του πληρώματος που ήταν Γερμανοί με Φιλιππινέζους με αποτέλεσμα να ξεσηκωθούν τα γερμανικά ναυτικά συνδικάτα και να προτρέπουν διεθνές μποϊκοτάρισμα του καραβιού. Οι κρουαζιέρες του αρχικά ήταν στην Βαλτική και αργότερα επεκτάθηκαν στην Μεσόγειο και τον χειμώνα στην Καραϊβική. Με την λήξη της ναύλωσης το 1982 ναυλώθηκε από την Straits Steamship Company of Singapore (με το διακριτικό όνομα Blue Funnel Cruises-η οποία είχε ναυλώσει το φορτηγο-ποστάλι της, το Centaur, στην St. Helena Shipping Company για ταξίδια μεταξύ Αγγλίας και Νοτίου Αφρικής μέσω του νησιού της Αγίας Ελένης) για κρουαζιέρες στον Νότιο Ειρηνικό από την Σιγκαπούρη. Με το νέο όνομα Princess Mahsuri, μίας αδικοχαμένης πριγκίπισσας του Σιάμ, και σημαία Σιγκαπούρης ξεκίνησε 14ήμερες επί το πλείστον κρουαζιέρες με προορισμούς την Ινδονησία, Μαλαισία και Ταϊλάνδη με βάση την Σιγκαπούρη το καλοκαίρι και Αυστραλία, Νέα Ζηλανδία, Ν. Ειρηνικό τον χειμώνα με βάση το Σίδνεϋ. Οι κρουαζιέρες όμως στην Νοτιο-Ανατολική Ασία και τον Ν. Ειρηνικό την δεκαετία του 80 δεν είχαν ακόμα αποκτήσει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον και λόγω χαμηλής πληρότητας το 1984, ένα χρόνο πριν την λήξη του ναυλοσυμφώνου, επέστρεψε στους ιδιοκτήτες του για να ξανά-αποκτήσει το αρχικό του όνομα. Την περίοδο εκείνη ξεκίνησαν πάνω στο καράβι τα γυρίσματα της δημοφιλούς γερμανικής τηλεοπτικής σειράς "Das Traumschiff" (το Καράβι των Ονείρων) ανάλογης με την αμερικανική "The Love Boat".Τον Νοέμβριο του 1986 οδηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Nobiskrug στο Rendsburg της Γερμανίας για επιμήκυνση. Κατά την διάρκεια των εργασιών που κράτησαν ένα μήνα, το καράβι κόπηκε στα δύο και προστέθηκε ένα τμήμα μήκους 17,2 μέτρων με επιπλέον καμπίνες και ένα σαλόνι/αμφιθέατρο που τοποθετήθηκε μπροστά από την τσιμινιέρα και αύξησε το μήκος του στα 139 μέτρα, την χωρητικότητά του σε 9.570 τόνους grt και σε 420 επιβάτες (500 με τις αναδιπλούμενες κουκέτες) με μείωση όμως της υπηρεσιακής του ταχύτητας στους 17 κόμβους. Από το 1986 μέχρι το 2004 συνέχισε κρουαζιέρες σε διαφορετικά μέρη του πλανήτη για λογαριασμό της Peter Deilmann Cruises και από το 1998 μαζί με την νέα ναυαρχίδα της εταιρίας, το Deutschland. Οι περισσότερες καλοκαιρινές κρουαζιέρες ήταν στην Βαλτική, Σκανδιναβία, γύρω από τα νησιά της Αγγλίας και το φθινόπωρο συνήθως στην Μεσόγειο ή την ¶πω Ανατολή. Τους χειμώνες συνήθως έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική και εμβόλιμα έκανε και κάποιες μεγάλης διάρκειας με γύρο του κόσμου. Οικονομικές όμως δυσκολίες της εταιρίας ανάγκασαν τους μετόχους να παροπλίσουν το καράβι στα τέλη του 2004 και να μεταβιβάσουν τον Μάρτιο του 2005 το μετοχικό τους πακέτο στον αγγλικό όμιλο Saga Group ο οποίος το ναύλωσε με την σειρά του στην Ουκρανική Metropolis Tur για την σαιζόν 2005-2006. Η Metropolis Tur το μετονόμασε σε Orange Melody και με ουκρανικό κυρίως πλήρωμα και σημαία Μπαχάμες (νηολόγιο Nassau) έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Σκανδιναβία, την Δυτική Ευρώπη και την Αδριατική. Με την λήξη της ναύλωσης στην Metropolis Tur, o νέος ιδιοκτήτης που ειδικευόταν σε κρουαζιέρες για ηλικίες άνω των 50 ετών (SAGA=Social Amenities for the Golden Age) το προόριζε για τον στόλο της Saga Cruises με το όνομα Saga Opal αλλά λίγο πριν την μετονομασία δημιούργησε μία θυγατρική εταιρία για νέους επιβάτες άνω των 20, την Spirit of Adventure, μετονομάζοντάς το τελικά σε Spirit of Adventure. Η νέα εταιρία ξεκίνησε τις κρουαζιέρες με σημαία Μάλτας (νηολόγιο Βαλέτα) εναλλάσσοντας με 14ήμερης διάρκειας γύρω από την Αγγλία και την Ιρλανδία, την Νορβηγία και την Δυτική Ευρώπη. Στην συνέχεια οι κρουαζιέρες μεταφέρθηκαν στην Μεσόγειο με προορισμό τα ελληνικά νησιά, την Βόρειο Αφρική, την Σικελία και την Σαρδηνία μέχρι την Νίκαια της Γαλλίας. Λόγω των νοτιότερων και θερμότερων προορισμών, δημιουργήθηκε στο ανοικτό κατάστρωμα της πισίνας και εστιατόριο για όσους επιβάτες ήθελαν να γευματίσουν έξω. Τον Νοέμβριο του 2011 σε κρουαζιέρα στον Ινδικό ωκεανό μεταξύ της Ζανζιβάρης και της Μαδαγασκάρης δέχτηκε επίθεση από πειρατές και μετά από μία αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια κατάληψης του πλοίου συνέχισε την κρουαζιέρα του χωρίς να πάθει κανείς τίποτα. Τον Μάιο του 2012 πουλήθηκε στον γερμανικό tour operator FTI με έδρα το Μόναχο και σημαία Μάλτας (Berlin Shipping Ltd, Valletta) και μετονομάστηκε σε FTI Berlin με διαχειριστή την FTI Cruises Hellas Ltd. Σαν FTI Berlin έκανε και πάλι κρουαζιέρες σε πολλές περιοχές. Τον χειμώνα του 2016 έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική, εγκαινίασε κρουαζιέρες στην Κούβα και το καλοκαίρι έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Βαλτική, Δυτική Ευρώπη, Σκανδιναβία, γύρω των αγγλικών νησιών και Μεσόγειο ενώ το 2017 αναμένεται στην δυτική και ανατολική Μεσόγειο και τα ελληνικά νησιά.

Με τα σινιάλα της Peter Deilmann Cruises στην αρχική κοντή μορφή του
BERLIN-Original_length.jpg

Σαν Princess Mahsuri με τα σινιάλα της Straits Steamship Company of Singapore
Princess_Mahsuri.jpg

Ναυλωμένο από την Metropolis Tur στην Βαρκελώνη σαν Orange Melody μετά την επιμήκυνση
OrangeMelody_0005.jpg

Με την κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα της Saga σαν Spirit of Adventure
SPIRIT_OF_ADVENTURE_6.jpg

Με τα σινιάλα της FTI σαν FTI Berlin 
FTI_BERLIN_.jpg
Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia.com

----------


## manoubras 33

*BERLIN*
Πρίν μερικές μέρες στο λιμάνι της Ερμουπολης!

DSCN0664.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *BERLIN*
> Πρίν μερικές μέρες στο λιμάνι της Ερμουπολης!
> 
> DSCN0664.JPG


Κλασικό γερμανικό βαπόρι.

----------


## Ellinis

Στις συνέπειες της πανδημίας, η FTI Cruises έπαυσε τη λειτουγργία της και το FTI BERLIN πουλήθηκε σε εταιρία με έδρα τη Μάλτα για να μετασκευαστεί στο μέγκα-γιοτ DREAM GODDESS υπό την Dreamline Cruises.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στις συνέπειες της πανδημίας, η FTI Cruises έπαυσε τη λειτουγργία της και το FTI BERLIN πουλήθηκε σε εταιρία με έδρα τη Μάλτα για να μετασκευαστεί στο μέγκα-γιοτ DREAM GODDESS υπό την Dreamline Cruises.


Ευτυχώς αυτό φαίνεται την γλύτωσε.Κατάλληλο μέγεθος γιά κρουαζιέρες στον ελληνικό χώρο εάν υπήρχε ενδιαφερόμενος.

----------


## a.molos

> Ευτυχώς αυτό φαίνεται την γλύτωσε.Κατάλληλο μέγεθος γιά κρουαζιέρες στον ελληνικό χώρο εάν υπήρχε ενδιαφερόμενος.



DSCF3486.jpgDSCF3496.jpgΣτην Ιτέα το 2018. Απο τα τελευταία "μεγάλα" κρουαζιερόπλοια που έπιαναν στο λιμάνι της.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> DSCF3486.jpgDSCF3496.jpgΣτην Ιτέα το 2018. Απο τα τελευταία "μεγάλα" κρουαζιερόπλοια που έπιαναν στο λιμάνι της.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι  στην FTI εμπλέκονταν κ Έλληνες.

----------


## Ellinis

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι  στην FTI εμπλέκονταν κ Έλληνες.


Όπως είχε γράψει ο φίλος TSS QAM παραπάνω, αρχικά τη διαχείριση την είχε η FTI Cruises Hellas με έδρα στον 8ο όροφο της Ακτής Μιαούλη 87, δηλαδή στο κτίριο της "Ηπειρωτικής". Στον ίδιο όροφο είναι τα γραφεία της MEDITERRANEAN SHIPPING COMPANY, GREECE S.A. και άλλων εταιρειών.
Στο τέλος του 2013 όμως η διαχείριση του BERLIN πέρασε σε γερμανική εταιρία.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο χρόνια σχεδόν πέρασαν από την πώληση του πλοίου στον όμιλο Royalton προκειμένου να μετατραπεί σε mega yacht όπως είχε γραφτεί και εδώ. Πάντως ακόμα παραμένει δεμένο στο Πέραμα χωρίς αλλαγές πέρα της αλλαγής του ονόματος του σε DREAM GODDESS.

IMG_3217.jpg

----------

